# Reflectology Resilience Polymer coat



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

What does it do?

ive been trialing this over the winter ,very good stuff indeed

one of the easiest ive used in terms of application v cost v longevity etc



after the paint has been completely decontaminated,and polished

wipe the paint down to remove all residues then apply

i applied with a a cotton applicator

the product goes on so easy and spreads just as easilly,its oily in apperance but after a while it just sort of soaks into the paint and you can see the product haze on the pant
buff off with a short napped cloth,then buff with a fluffly cloth turning it frequently

this last bit is then where you see the high gloss appear that Resilience imparts,so glassy looking

pros

so easy to use no real effort needed at all

imparts a very high gloss on the paintwork

cons

due to nature could be tricky to see on silvers/whites maybe

again no real smell or colour,but that to me doesnt matter

some pics of it on my own 2002 nissan primera with 116k on the clock

also some early morning beading pics,nice tight small beads


----------

